# VFD control box



## Karl_T (Oct 20, 2014)

Here’s a nice little project. I built an enclosure to hold a VFD and controls for my son’s new (to him) lathe. The unit is built so he can just wire 220 1 phase to the VFD and then the 3phase lathe wires to the lathe on the output side. If (when) he trades up in lathes, the box comes right off to be mounted on another machine.

The pics show the box  I folded up and welded. There a little chimney below the VFD to direct air to the cooling fan. the bottom is perforated so the air can exhaust. i used an Allen Bradley on/off/on switch to provide forward/off/reverse control. The industrial quality pot provides speed control. the brake resistor is for fast stopping. I sat extras on the box in one pic to show these components.  eBay was my friend here.

My son is electrically challenged, so I grabbed an old motor off the shelf and wired it up to test
programming of the Automation Direct GS2 drive.
http://www.automationdirect.com/static/manuals/gs2m/gs2m.html

Today’s job is finalizing the programming and then I’ll ask Milady to paint it.

karl


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 20, 2014)

another pic


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 20, 2014)

and another


----------



## melsdad (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice looking control box. I would add some type of filter material to the bottom grill. This will prolong the life of the drive by keeping metal grit out of the electronics.


----------

